# High Water



## Jred (Sep 22, 2013)

Super high in Surfside although I remember it being around this high last year at this time micheal may have helped it a little


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Pretty high in Galveston until today- interesting to see-


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Down about 0.3’ since this AM. Too high for tailers!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Crazy high on the whole Texas coast.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Upper Mobile Bay was really high too. Didn't think to take a photo at the ramp.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

This a 4’+ high tide on Tiki island a couple days ago.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

jay.bush1434 said:


> View attachment 45278
> 
> This a 4’+ high tide on Tiki island a couple days ago.


How’s the water clarity been on West bay lately with the high tides? I’ve been on turnaround schedule since the beginning of September so I haven’t had a chance to get down there.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

MatthewAbbott said:


> How’s the water clarity been on West bay lately with the high tides? I’ve been on turnaround schedule since the beginning of September so I haven’t had a chance to get down there.


The winds have kept it a little off color to dirty. Way up on the grass flats viz is pretty good. Back lakes are dirty but the reds are showing their backs in the grass. This front will make a huge pattern change.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Should start dumping soon and it’s going to be a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Elusive Porpi (Jan 24, 2018)

Fished Point-Au-Chen Sunday and the water was over the dock. I launched my boat in the parking lot. I cant imagine that the water is still high from the Hurricane. i believe the stiff south wind is playing a big part.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Elusive Porpi said:


> Fished Point-Au-Chen Sunday and the water was over the dock. I launched my boat in the parking lot. I cant imagine that the water is still high from the Hurricane. i believe the stiff south wind is playing a big part.


It’s a combination of our normal fall bull tides and the remnants of the storm surge because right now in Port O’ Connor the tide is still at high tide levels at the bottom of low tide even with a 20 mph NNE wind since yesterday morning. Another weak front will follow tomorrow and keep winds out of the north until the middle of next week. We should be seeing a huge tide dump soon.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Cocodrie Sunday before last. I was standing in 6” of water in the parking lot to take the picture. The docks opposite the boat ramp were totally under water. My buddy in Houma said the water was all the way over the road on Wednesday for 2 miles with the storm surge.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Cocodrie Sunday before last. I was standing in 6” of water in the parking lot to take the picture. The docks opposite the boat ramp were totally under water. My buddy in Houma said the water was all the way over the road on Wednesday for 2 miles with the storm surge.
> 
> View attachment 46324


My buddy in POC was trying to tell me the high water in POC was normal bull tide this time of year and had nothing to do with the storm surge...


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Everyone will become more familiar with the high water levels over time


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Everyone will become more familiar with the high water levels over time


I'm hoping north central florida becomes a nice archipelago. Island living and all I have to do is wait it out!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Read Chesapeake Requiem


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

sjrobin said:


> Read Chesapeake Requiem


I've been meaning to. I lived on the James river briefly and was always fascinated with the bay and Tangier in particular.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This front has some West to it so it should dump in the morning. I’ll report back from POC tomorrow.


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Man, it’s high in Galveston right now.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

You still talking about the water?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Still high even after dumping all day. The NNW wind overrode afternoon incoming tide. It dropped about 6” and tide is still at least 18” above normal if not more.


----------



## PatrickO (Jul 18, 2016)

Any word on how the marsh clarity is in POC with all the rain and high water levels?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

PatrickO said:


> Any word on how the marsh clarity is in POC with all the rain and high water levels?


Depends where you go and tide movement. I found clean water everywhere I went but some areas were muddy. Get in the skiff and run around.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Seems like would've been a good time to run Aransas Pass as it always real shallow when I get there. I'll be coastal in a few weeks, gonna try and blast some Donalds & Daffy's and then cast for some fishies.


----------

